# bed rest :(



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

hi

i am 18 weeks pregnant, i was suffering from a green discharge few weeks back, i developed thrush last week and was treating it with cream.. i took a small bleed two days ago and my bowels moved up to 8 times (stools normal though) vomited all day with pains in my lower tummy. i contacted my midwife and she ask to see me with a sample of urine, i had trace of blood in urine and she examined me internal with her hands and said that i was extremely red and raw inside with a lot of discharge. swab has been sent off. she mentioned strep b.. what is that and how would i know if i have it? i am off work as she said i need to have bed rest for week due to bleed and fear of miscarriage. do you agree with this? how long should i not have intercourse for ? 

sorry i just worried x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Hails.

I would rest but not bed rest as you still need to be mobile around the home not being mobile comes with its own risks. So rest on sofa and naps when u feel like it. If you needed Bed rest it is usually advised by consultant and often admitted to hospital.

Group b strep is a common infection which can be serious if not picked up. If picked upand treated the risks are much lower. They have a web site http://www.gbss.org.uk/. However you do not know whether you have this yet.

Regarding sex I would probably refrain for about 2wks after your bleed - to he safe maybe wsit until you have had your 20wks scan?

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks for your reply, having a look on that link... yes not sure if i have it... they just  it at minute. 
i thought bed rest bit extreme but scared me when she said if i don't rest could get worse and end in miscarriage. scared me! she told me to take off work for few weeks... if i feel better i will go back on monday now. i will get out of bed tomorrow and move   

wasn't sure how long not to have intercourse for as we both scared to cause any pain or bleeding. i just going to wait til my scan on 14th june before we try anything. thank you.  xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't be scared Hails its unlikely bed rest would prevent a miscarriage but for later pregnancies sometimes taking the pressure of your cervix does help. But resting at home and going to loo/making tea etc is ok 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks for reassuring me... i never saw that midwife before and she scared the life out of me, my pregnancy has been great so far. really appreciate your advice. x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy to help that's what we here for xxx


----------

